# Taquitos from QuikTrip



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 22, 2005)

The Taquitos from Quiktrip are awesome.    Anyone else heard of them or tried them?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 22, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The Taquitos from Quiktrip are awesome.    Anyone else heard of them or tried them?




Never heard of Quiktrip.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Had some good Mex'can food yesterday.... Taquitos are the best.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Mar 22, 2005)

Of course, if one doesn't live in the Midwest, one can't visit a Quiktrip (a convenience store, for those not in the know) and purchase said taquitos.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Mar 22, 2005)

otherwise known as rolled tacos on the west coast.....

nothing better than a little carne asada to get the day running!


----------



## Joz (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone want to tell _me_ what they are, what's in them, how they're made?


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 22, 2005)

Joz said:
			
		

> Anyone want to tell _me_ what they are, what's in them, how they're made?


 a mini fried burrito  -   meat


----------



## freeandfun1 (Mar 22, 2005)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> a mini fried burrito  -   meat



Taquitos are corn tortillas filled with some kind of meat (usually pork but either beef or chicken are okay too) then rolled and deep fried.  They are then served with pico de gallo, sour cream, guacamole, refried beans and Mexeecan rice.  They are excellente!


----------



## Joz (Mar 22, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Taquitos....are excellente!


Thank you.   They sound quite good.  Now, I'm hungry.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 22, 2005)

They have them at 7-11 too.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 22, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> They have them at 7-11 too.




I am sure they pale in comparison to those in the Quiktrip.  At least to those people from the East where these mythical "Quiktrips" exist they wouldn't be as good.

I once worked with a girl that actually tried to tell me that McDonald's tasted better in NYC.  Nostalgia adds flavors that don't exist in the real world.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Mar 22, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I am sure they pale in comparison to those in the Quiktrip.  At least to those people from the East where these mythical "Quiktrips" exist they wouldn't be as good.
> 
> I once worked with a girl that actually tried to tell me that McDonald's tasted better in NYC.  Nostalgia adds flavors that don't exist in the real world.



Well, I guarantee you that Popeye's tastes better in the south than it does on the west coast.  Hands down - not just nostalgia! ;-)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 22, 2005)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Well, I guarantee you that Popeye's tastes better in the south than it does on the west coast.  Hands down - not just nostalgia! ;-)




I don't live on the coast, but it tastes pretty damned good here by the Rockies.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 22, 2005)

I have seen the mythical "Quicktrip"
I grew up in the south though.
They used to have the commercials with the dog named Lamar.


----------



## Shattered (Mar 22, 2005)

Quiktrip isn't a myth...and it certainly doesn't have any good food, either.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Shattered (Mar 22, 2005)

Speedway Super America's are bigger.


----------



## Dan (Mar 23, 2005)

> I once worked with a girl that actually tried to tell me that McDonald's tasted better in NYC. Nostalgia adds flavors that don't exist in the real world.



Well, a quarter pounder meal in NYC is like $6.50, so it damn well should taste better!

But, yeah, I know what you're saying. I will say Italian food is way better in the northeast, and Coke tastes different (worse) in Florida.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Well, a quarter pounder meal in NYC is like $6.50, so it damn well should taste better!
> 
> But, yeah, I know what you're saying. I will say Italian food is way better in the northeast, and Coke tastes different (worse) in Florida.




In the west the Italian food is always spicier, therefore when I get it in the northeast I find their sausage almost tasteless.  I think it is what you are used to in such cases.  However, I have been to McDs in almost every state, it doesn't "taste better" in any of them.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 23, 2005)

shattered, there ARE many fine foods available at quickTrip.  Don't be a snob!  Their frozen sandwich selection is quite delectable as well!

 :usa:


----------



## Shattered (Mar 23, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> shattered, there ARE many fine foods available at quickTrip.  Don't be a snob!  Their frozen sandwich selection is quite delectable as well!
> 
> :usa:



LMAO!!  Yes, they have an outstanding selection of food...Bottled water, Reese's Pieces, and some of them even have good cappuccino.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> LMAO!!  Yes, they have an outstanding selection of food...Bottled water, Reese's Pieces, and some of them even have good cappuccino.



It's a date then!


----------



## Shattered (Mar 23, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's a date then!



You're all class, sweetcheeks.  :tng:


----------



## Johnney (Mar 24, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The Taquitos from Quiktrip are awesome.    Anyone else heard of them or tried them?


oh hell no!  the tornados or what ever they are are the best


----------



## ryecat (Jun 20, 2009)

I live in California.  Last month I visited my girlfriend in Tulsa and have been desperately craving Quicktrip cheese taquitos ever since.  True story.


----------

